# New EOcross solver! Generate low movecount, intuitive solutions!



## ruffleduck (Jul 16, 2021)

Hey everyone!

I've been developing an EOcross solver program for a while now, and I'm proud to announce that it is now ready for use! You can now easily generate solutions for any scramble, that is intuitive as well!
EO and cross are separated in the solution, so it's much easier to understand how the solutions work. The program currently only solves fixed orientation, but that will soon change! It averages around 9 moves flat for fixed orientation. When I update the program to work with x2y and cn, the average will lower considerably!
If anyone wants to play around with the program, feel free! Contributions are also welcome!
In the future, I may make a website for this, to make it more accessible and easy to use!









GitHub - ruffleduck/eocross_solver: Generate low movecount, intuitive EOcross solutions for the Rubik's Cube!


Generate low movecount, intuitive EOcross solutions for the Rubik's Cube! - GitHub - ruffleduck/eocross_solver: Generate low movecount, intuitive EOcross solutions for the Rubik's Cube!




github.com


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 16, 2021)

wow. I take almost 30 mins to recon zz solves mainly because of this step so thanks


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 16, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been developing an EOcross solver program for a while now, and I'm proud to announce that it is now ready for use! You can now easily generate solutions for any scramble, that is intuitive as well!
> EO and cross are separated in the solution, so it's much easier to understand how the solutions work. The program currently only solves fixed orientation, but that will soon change! It averages around 9 moves flat for fixed orientation. When I update the program to work with x2y and cn, the average will lower considerably!
> ...


Nice man! I followed you on GitHub. But I don't know C++ so I can't really help on this.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 16, 2021)

Would knowing how to make a turtle race in python help


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 18, 2021)

Cool program zoomer.
I starred the github repo.

I think there should be more ZZ software resources.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 18, 2021)

Update: The program can now solve on every orientation! It averages around high 7 moves for x2y, and 7 flat for CN!









GitHub - ruffleduck/eocross_solver: Generate low movecount, intuitive EOcross solutions for the Rubik's Cube!


Generate low movecount, intuitive EOcross solutions for the Rubik's Cube! - GitHub - ruffleduck/eocross_solver: Generate low movecount, intuitive EOcross solutions for the Rubik's Cube!




github.com





Next, I will make a website for this


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 18, 2021)

nice! i'm following you on github
didn't now you write code too


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 19, 2021)

I genned 100 scrambles with cstimer and whipped up a quick python script to see what the average movecount for my solver is. 6.72 HTM mo100 CN


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 19, 2021)

Make a website ASAP!!! Trying to run this on ChromeOS sucks.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 21, 2021)

I ran it on a virtual machine today. it works!


----------



## StrategySam (Jul 22, 2021)

Wow this is so cool.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 22, 2021)

if you guys are wondering what the slash means, the readme says:



> The EO solution and its respective cross solution will be separated by a forward slash.


----------



## ruffleduck (Sep 26, 2021)

working on website now!


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 4, 2021)

website can solve on fixed orientation!


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 4, 2021)

Website is up!



EOcross solver


----------



## ruffleduck (Oct 4, 2021)




----------

